# hoodies packaging



## Niogunawan (Oct 5, 2017)

newbie in the business here 

need to package and ship on hoodies max size is at 3XL, what do you guys use ? mailer or box ? also what size of mailer or box should i buy and from where do you guys get the cheapest hehehe
thanks in advance


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Depending on the thickness of the fleece, Sm to Xl, or so, will fit in a Flat Rate Priority USPS Legal Mailer. You can order those online from USPS (free), as the local post office does not stock the legal sized ones.

Most larger sizes should fit in a Priority USPS Tyvek 11.6 x 15 mailer. Note, these are NOT flat rate. They are free to pickup at your post office.

Beyond that, I have poly mailers I bought on eBay that are 15 x 20. I send these USPS Priority.

In all cases, buy your postage online and print at home. Besides being faster and easier, it is cheaper. If you have a PayPal account, you can use their https://www.paypal.com/?cmd=_ship-now page to get the same sort of postage discounts as online postage services, but no monthly fee.

The largest hoodies are going to cost more to ship, so build that into their price, unless you can handle the price for each size separately (I wrote my own site that way, but have never seen it on a platform like eBay, Etsy, etc).


----------

